# Clomid - who prescribes it?



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Was just wondering whether I could get Clomid from my GP or do I have to get it from my consultant.

Thanks,

Louise x


----------



## Arabella (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi there,

I think it depends upon where you live.  My GP told me that the policy in my area is that only a consultant can prescribe clomid. There are various tests that are done first, but from reading the boards the tests are not always carried out.  In my case, I had a hycosy to see if my tubes were blocked, some blood tests, and my husband had a sperm test.


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks,

I am waiting to start Metformin and then possibly Clomid but I have to have an HSG with my consultant.  This keeps getting cancelled however and I am desperate to get the ball rolling.

Louise x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi,
I am awaiting to start clomid too, I was prescribed it in July by my consul, have started met but have to get a period before I start clomid.  I too had a HSG-I was lucky as they could fit me in anytime there was a cancellation as  I have no periods.  My consul advised me to have the HSG first as there is no point making me ovulate if my tubes are blocked.  I know it is soo frustrating as it has taken me since march 04 to get this point-knowing I had pcos all along-I was diagnosed 7 years ago, but it is worth having all the tests done and then going for it!  Good luck with it all. 
Strawbs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

my clomid has been prescribed by the the gp , i was lucky as it seems some gp's wont prescribe it and they have to get it from their consultants
Good luck
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

My Gp said no way hose!
So I got refered.
Welcome to the thread ladies.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

This might sound cheeky but do I know you from another forum?!  If you are who I think you might be, welcome to this board, it's great, I've only been a member for a couple of days but have learnt so much  

My Clomid was prescribed by my consultant, but he gave me a form to take to my GP who actually wrote out the prescription (probably down to funding).

I wouldn't have been able to get Clomid from my doctor, and my consultant wouldn't prescribe it until I had an HSG, blood tests and H2Bs SA done.

Good luck, if you aren't who I think you are, I do apologise


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Are u asking me loubs?
I was using Jazzmine on 2ww but using my real name now im more at home.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

loubie37 said:


> This might sound cheeky but do I know you from another forum?! If you are who I think you might be, welcome to this board, it's great, I've only been a member for a couple of days but have learnt so much
> 
> Hi Loubie!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I thought it was you!  Nice to see you in here, we can go through this together!!

I love the Baby Forum too, although there's hardly anyone in there who is on Clomid, so I looked for somewhere else so I don't bore them all silly with my questions etc.  Have you seen JoM has got a BFP?  I'm delighted for her, really I am, but very down too....I feel like I'm being left behind, first T, then Tigger, April, now JoM, there'll hardly be anyone left in the 2WW Club soon except me  

Good luck for tomorrow, it won't be the most pleasant thing you've ever been through, but it will be so worth it finding out that your tubes are clear (hopefully!) and if they're not at least you'll know where you stand and what the next step is.

Just for some encouragement, I was talking to a friend from work and she told me about a friend of hers who had PCOS and she conceived on her 3rd round od Clomid and then went on to have a 'happy accident' all on her own  

Another friend had blocked tubes but conceived on her first try of IVF.  So there's hope for all of us


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Louise, 

My consultant said I needed to go on clomid - I then had to go to my GP who prescribed it.

Its all very confusing - I wish everywhere did it the same - none of this postcode malarky!!

Veronica


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls

I get mine from hospital consultant, but not the fertility clinic, just my usual gynae doc who I see for endo.  luckily i work there so its much easier!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

hi

my GP referred me to a consultant who prescribed the clomid but i didnt need any tests first

good luck  

love

Donna x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

My consultant prescribes Clomid for me...its a private prescription not NHS.

As for tests, I already had diagnosed endo for 17years (including damaged tubes), as well as bicornuate uterus...I'd had quite a lot of ops over the years & my last lap, dye & hysteroscopy in May 2004 so only 9mths before seeing fertility consultant so he didn't feel the need to perform another....however I did have to have another hysteroscopy to remove uterine adhesions & polyps in April this year. I had lots of blood tests done...FSH, LH, progesterone etc etc & all fine (ovulate naturally)...however, had to have more done to check for blood disorders, killer cells etc cos I've had couple early m/c this year (found to have "sticky blood". Consutlant decided to put me on Clomid to "boost" things...

I had an HSG about 16 or so years ago....to be honest they're really no more painful than a TVS...can perhaps be a little uncomfortable (some ladies take pk's beforehand)....but actually pretty interesting if they position you so you can see the screen....where they inject the dye up into womb & hopefully it spills out of your tubes....my tubes were blocked at 1st lap but after the HSG & subsequent lap & dyes the obstructions (endo/old blood) have been pushed through so nolonger blocked - just still damaged & sluggish from adhesions...but at least they work !! Oh yeah, and beware the dye afterwards...it's gotta come out somewhere so avoid white clothing 

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Loubie,

Thanks for your encouraging words.  It is lovely for Jo M but I know exactly how you feel - I also feel like I'm being left behind.  

Most of the people I know seem to be PG.  Even worse, yesterday when I was in the waiting room for my HSG I had to sit next to my cousin and his girlfriend who was going in for her 20 week scan.  I had to be all excited when they came out and announced it was a girl, and all my family were celebrating that yesterday.  It makes me sound so selfish but I just wanted that to be me.

Keep positive - there is always hope as your message shows.

'Speak' later,

Louise x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Louise

It sucks when you feel everyone around you is pg doesn't it.

Just wanted to say thinking of you and be strong, you will get there hun

xx


----------

